# How did Bach compose for the Organ with just 2 Clefs?



## JamieHoldham

Example from Herr Bach's Prelude and Fuga in E Mol, written in the Masters hand - http://javanese.imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/5/54/IMSLP111236-PMLP111736-BWV548.pdf

I can distingush that the Postiv part of the keyboard is always written in the Treble Clef, and that the Pedal is always written in the Bass Clef, but what I don't understand is the Oberwerk line, or if you don't understand that, it is notated as the 2nd staff of a Organ in sheet music, usually in the Bass Clef.

Example:








That is the part where I don't understand how he notates the "Oberwerk / middle" part in the Treble part as well as the Bass Clef, even though the Bass Clef should be the only place where the Oberwerk part should be notated since that is the usual clef it is in. And if it is related to a clef change which isn't notated in the original manuscript, but is in modern printed copys - I don't understand and I want to understand.

If anyone has the brains I am missing to figure this mystery out I will be very grateful.

P.S: Sorry I couldn't make this question simplier, but Bach is far from that and I cannot explain this in any other way.


----------



## premont

JamieHoldham said:


> Example from Herr Bach's Prelude and Fuga in E Mol, written in the Masters hand - http://javanese.imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/5/54/IMSLP111236-PMLP111736-BWV548.pdf
> 
> I can distingush that the Postiv part of the keyboard is always written in the Treble Clef, and that the Pedal is always written in the Bass Clef, but what I don't understand is the Oberwerk line, or if you don't understand that, it is notated as the 2nd staff of a Organ in sheet music, usually in the Bass Clef.
> 
> Example:
> View attachment 89376
> 
> 
> That is the part where I don't understand how he notates the "Oberwerk / middle" part in the Treble part as well as the Bass Clef, even though the Bass Clef should be the only place where the Oberwerk part should be notated since that is the usual clef it is in. And if it is related to a clef change which isn't notated in the original manuscript, but is in modern printed copys - I don't understand and I want to understand.
> 
> If anyone has the brains I am missing to figure this mystery out I will be very grateful.
> 
> P.S: Sorry I couldn't make this question simplier, but Bach is far from that and I cannot explain this in any other way.


There is no explicit division of keyboards from Bach's hand in this work (BWV 548). Accordingly many organists think, that the whole piece should be played on invariable HW plenum all through.


----------

